# DVDLab Pro Fragen



## Razorhawk (11. August 2004)

Ich hab die Möglichkeit biem Praktikum einer firma mit DVDLab zu arbeiten. (Aber dir erklärt mal wieder keiner etwas)

Da hab ich ein paar Sachen, bei denen ich in der Hilfe nicht sicher rauslesen konnte wie sie funktionieren.

1. Videofile Format, muss es alles ein einheiliches Videoformat sein wenn ich es auf DVD brenne?

2. Muss die Größe einheitlich sein? Denn ich möchte ein introvideo machen, welches das Animierte Menu darstellt, aber der Hauptfilm an sich soll vielleicht 16:9 sein, aber das Intro über den ganzen Bildschirm.

3. Kann ioch animiertes Links irgendwie einbauen? Speziell meine ich damit Animationen der Links, wenn sie makiert sind. Mich stört einfach diese Markierungen nur durch die Farbe. Statt dessen würde ich als markierung des Links daneben einen drehenden Pfeil z.b. haben.

4. Was ist der unterschied zwischen VMG Menu und einem normalen Menu?
Irgendwie findet er nichts in der hilfe wenn ich VMG eintippe.

EDIT: Gibt es sonst ganz wichtige Dinge, auf die ich achten muss?


----------



## Razorhawk (11. August 2004)

Die 3. Frage hat sich für mich erledigt, denn ich konnte eine Möglichkeit für mich finden auf der tutorialseite von Hersteller.

http://www.mediachance.com/dvdlab/tutorial/switchmenu.html


----------



## goela (11. August 2004)

Zu 1. und 2.
Jein! Ist aber sinnvoll, da es sonst bei Standalone Player zu Problemen kommen kann. Am besten ist es die gleichen Einstellungen zu verwenden! Natürlich ist aber das Menü vom Hauptfilm ausgenommen. Dort kann das Menü 4:3 haben und der Film 16:9 

Hier findest Du eine gute Anleitung und Hintergrund-Infos: Link


----------



## Razorhawk (11. August 2004)

Danke, dann wird ja nach den Antworten für meine Fragen alles so laufen wie ich es möchte.


----------



## goela (12. August 2004)

Wollen wir es hoffen!


----------



## Razorhawk (17. August 2004)

Da habe ich falsch gehofft *g*

Ich würde gerne noch wissen wie ich Hintergrundmusik einfüge, denn das scheint mir nicht so offensichtlich (für dei MEnus)

Und wie realissiere ich es Songs einfach so anzuspielen, dass er nur das Lied spielt (über ein Menu ausgewählt) Muss ich den Song in ein Video rendern welches nur ein Hintergrundbild hat oder wie?


----------



## joergberlin (16. September 2004)

*kein problem*

bei dvdlab ist es absolut einfach hintergrundmusik in die menüs einzubinden. einziger nachteil du benötitgst wav-dateien und keine mp3´s. dann musst du einfach die wav´s öffnen (wie die videos auch) und zieht die wav´s aufs menü.
fertig


----------

